# Epc light!



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys, hope everyone is well. Just posting to see if someone has encountered an issue that I am. here it is!

2014 VW GLI ea888 Gen3
20k on odomoter
APR Stage 2 tune
USP catless downpipe
Nuespeed turbo pipe
Short ****er 
Awe tuning catback

Now I recently went stage 2. Everything was well until about a few days in I started getting an EPC Light. I took it back to the shop that installed the downipe and tuned the car. The told me they had to Adapt the wastegate actuator. Now It was fine for about a week or so and now the light is on again and more consistent.

I am getting fault code: p00af - actuator module for turbocharge 1 - Stuck

The shop is telling me I have to replace the turbo and is charging me $2600 - I didnt authorize the repairs and I will picking up the vehicle and looking things over myself. 

Has anyone else experienced this or have any insight on something like this. 

doing a quick search on the fault I do see it coming back to a lot of older vehicles and mainly on diesel vehicles. Looks like a lot of people have to remove the wastegate and either clean it up or perform a repair with a turbo repair kit that is available. Now I understand this turbo is mounted to the manifold and is not seperable. 

I have found this link for rosstech pertaining to that code.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/000175

I am going to follow the possible solutions and check everything over. If it comes down to it I will try to get the turbo warrantied or just replace it myself.


Any advice/input will be great! 
Thanks


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

VR6_EURO said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is well. Just posting to see if someone has encountered an issue that I am. here it is!
> 
> 2014 VW GLI ea888 Gen3
> 20k on odomoter
> ...


Wonder if they can activate the wastegate, and see it moving. Any excessive free play on the turbo?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

This this is the second turbo failure I've seen on these gen 3 glis both are 2014 models. I have exactly the same mods that you have I'm hoping this is just a random thing and not a sure thing failure wise for these turbos. If that's the case I'm on the same path as you. My advice would be to go back to the stock tune and get it warrantied. A turbo failure has nothing to do with your hard part modifications so they would be hard pressed to deny the warranty work. Keep us updated i wanna see where this goes and what caused the failure.

Btw you can remove the turbo... The manifold is built into the head that is what you can't remove. If you can get the turbo out on your own I'd second you looking for excessive shaft play on the turbo. That would give some good insight. Maybe these turbos just can't handle the extra boost. That would be surprising though it's only 22 pounds peak with the stage 2 tune it's really only a 10 pound increase over stock.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

quick04gti said:


> This this is the second turbo failure I've seen on these gen 3 glis both are 2014 models. I have exactly the same mods that you have I'm hoping this is just a random thing and not a sure thing failure wise for these turbos. If that's the case I'm on the same path as you. My advice would be to go back to the stock tune and get it warrantied. A turbo failure has nothing to do with your hard part modifications so they would be hard pressed to deny the warranty work. Keep us updated i wanna see where this goes and what caused the failure.
> 
> Btw you can remove the turbo... The manifold is built into the head that is what you can't remove. If you can get the turbo out on your own I'd second you looking for excessive shaft play on the turbo. That would give some good insight. Maybe these turbos just can't handle the extra boost. That would be surprising though it's only 22 pounds peak with the stage 2 tune it's really only a 10 pound increase over stock.


They did go through several versions of turbos....In fact, I think there is a TSB about premature turbocharger failure and what code to look for on the turbo.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Spoooolin said:


> They did go through several versions of turbos....In fact, I think there is a TSB about premature turbocharger failure and what code to look for on the turbo.


Good to know... I guess I'm having issues now to... No light though. When I'm driving and rev the car all the way out and shift, no matter how fast I shift, I drop completely out of boost. I mean like could fit a bus in between the lag I get. Either it's my vta diverter valve or the wastegate. I never had this problem before though and I've had the vta dv for awhile, and this lag in between shifts coincidentally started after I went stage 2 tune. Gonna try and get it looked at tmw.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Watching this closely as since getting the stage 2 tune. (Tuned since 600miles) and and have 22,3xx miles myself. A few 4th gear pulls/ merging on the freeway it threw EPC but no CEL. Only thing mod wise different I have is a neuspeed front mount. 

I know my car was also built October of 13.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Watching this closely as since getting the stage 2 tune. (Tuned since 600miles) and and have 22,3xx miles myself. A few 4th gear pulls/ merging on the freeway it threw EPC but no CEL. Only thing mod wise different I have is a neuspeed front mount.
> 
> I know my car was also built October of 13.


Does your car drop noticeably out of boost even during fast shifting, no matter how fast I shift my turbo drops seriously out of boost and with a small turbo like this it should t be happening. I'm going to get it data logged and see what's up, but oddly enough I didn't experience this until going to the stage 2 tune. My bet though is on the turbo though, I feel as though the wastegate is not actuating appropriately.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

quick04gti said:


> Does your car drop noticeably out of boost even during fast shifting, no matter how fast I shift my turbo drops seriously out of boost and with a small turbo like this it should t be happening. I'm going to get it data logged and see what's up, but oddly enough I didn't experience this until going to the stage 2 tune. My bet though is on the turbo though, I feel as though the wastegate is not actuating appropriately.


The few times it would happen, I would lose all boost, rpms wouldn't go above 2000 no matter what gear. No cel. Reset and all is "normal"


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

Spoooolin said:


> Wonder if they can activate the wastegate, and see it moving. Any excessive free play on the turbo?


I activated the wastegate via Vagcom and I was able to see the rod move. I also ran the car in the air and had someone look over the engine and was able to see the rod operate the way it should. As soon as the EPC light came on no more movement of the actuator. I feel like maybe there is some kind of build up that is holding the rod back or something because it does move freely but code says it is stuck. Also, EPC light comes on when pulling away from a stop or shifting between gears normal so pretty much on light throttle application under load not so much revving at idle. 



quick04gti said:


> This this is the second turbo failure I've seen on these gen 3 glis both are 2014 models. I have exactly the same mods that you have I'm hoping this is just a random thing and not a sure thing failure wise for these turbos. If that's the case I'm on the same path as you. My advice would be to go back to the stock tune and get it warrantied. A turbo failure has nothing to do with your hard part modifications so they would be hard pressed to deny the warranty work. Keep us updated i wanna see where this goes and what caused the failure.
> 
> Btw you can remove the turbo... The manifold is built into the head that is what you can't remove. If you can get the turbo out on your own I'd second you looking for excessive shaft play on the turbo. That would give some good insight. Maybe these turbos just can't handle the extra boost. That would be surprising though it's only 22 pounds peak with the stage 2 tune it's really only a 10 pound increase over stock.


Thats what I am going to do. I am putting stock downpipe back on and then flashing back to stock and taking it in for warranty repairs.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

VR6_EURO said:


> I activated the wastegate via Vagcom and I was able to see the rod move. I also ran the car in the air and had someone look over the engine and was able to see the rod operate the way it should. As soon as the EPC light came on no more movement of the actuator. I feel like maybe there is some kind of build up that is holding the rod back or something because it does move freely but code says it is stuck. Also, EPC light comes on when pulling away from a stop or shifting between gears normal so pretty much on light throttle application under load not so much revving at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what I am going to do. I am putting stock downpipe back on and then flashing back to stock and taking it in for warranty repairs.




Yeah, something is causing it to bind and stick...could be the diaphragm, the rod, or the vavle inside the turbo....either way, flash it back to the stock map that (not a stock tune file) and get it warrantied.


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright everyone, I let the time go by but I was able to bring the car into the shop. Now mind you that I have not diagnosed anything myself really. The shop that did the work simply read the fault code and simply told me I need a new turbo.

I brought the vehicle into the shop and started to do a visual of everything. Everything seemed okay so I proceeded with the work and was going to remove the catless 3in downpipe and install the stock one. I grabbed a 6mm allen key socket and put it on the clamp to check that was the right size. When I put the socket on I realized that the clamp was hand tight because I was able to loosen by hand. This is when I start feeling that someone messed up some where. I removed the heat shield for the long axle and I also removed the air intake pipes. I then looked over everything again to realize that the clamp for the downpipe was not on properly. It was cocked in away and the bolt for it was up top which was causing the arm for the wastegate to hit the clamp. I also realized that the downpipe was not centered properly and when the wastegate will open inside the turbo it would make contact with the downpipe as well. 

At this point im furious because of the idiots that I paid to do this. Long story short I replaced the gasket and the v band clamp. Centered everything and held in place with another set of hands and installed the new clamp away from the wastegate and so far so good. 

This was all done Wednesday May 25th. I went on a road trip with the GLI over the weekend which was 4 hours each way and not a single EPC light or any problem at all!!

I called the shop that worked on it and gave them a piece of my mind and the only reason I gave them or anyone else the work was simply because I needed stage 2 tune and I just didnt have the time to do the clutch. 

All and all so far so good. For anyone else experiencing this problem I recommend checking the downpipe and making sure it is seated properly. I also recommend replacing the clamp and gasket everytime it is removed. Wire brush or lightly sand the surfaces of where the clamp comes into contact. I also applied anti seize and everything seated smoothly


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

VR6_EURO said:


> Alright everyone, I let the time go by but I was able to bring the car into the shop. Now mind you that I have not diagnosed anything myself really. The shop that did the work simply read the fault code and simply told me I need a new turbo.
> 
> I brought the vehicle into the shop and started to do a visual of everything. Everything seemed okay so I proceeded with the work and was going to remove the catless 3in downpipe and install the stock one. I grabbed a 6mm allen key socket and put it on the clamp to check that was the right size. When I put the socket on I realized that the clamp was hand tight because I was able to loosen by hand. This is when I start feeling that someone messed up some where. I removed the heat shield for the long axle and I also removed the air intake pipes. I then looked over everything again to realize that the clamp for the downpipe was not on properly. It was cocked in away and the bolt for it was up top which was causing the arm for the wastegate to hit the clamp. I also realized that the downpipe was not centered properly and when the wastegate will open inside the turbo it would make contact with the downpipe as well.
> 
> ...


glad it was an easy fix. Luckily I am a master tech and can do all my stuff my self....Its sad but there are way to many stories like this out there :/


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

I was turning wrenches myself for years and still do but now that I'm a service advisor I barely had the time to do it


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

VR6_EURO said:


> I was turning wrenches myself for years and still do but now that I'm a service advisor I barely had the time to do it


Out of curiosity did you leave the clamp portion in the top or bottom of the vband. I left mine up to the top like it came from the factory. Also could you post part numbers of the clamp and gasket and approximate cost? I'll have my girlfriends dad throw my car up on his loft this weekend so I can inspect mine. 
Thanks


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Out of curiosity did you leave the clamp portion in the top or bottom of the vband. I left mine up to the top like it came from the factory. Also could you post part numbers of the clamp and gasket and approximate cost? I'll have my girlfriends dad throw my car up on his loft this weekend so I can inspect mine.
> Thanks


Hey sorry man late response. I left the clamp bolt towards the bottom for easier access. 

5Q0-253-115-B Gasket
5Q0-253-725-A Clip (clamp)

I paided $58 for both parts


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

VR6_EURO said:


> Hey sorry man late response. I left the clamp bolt towards the bottom for easier access.
> 
> 5Q0-253-115-B Gasket
> 5Q0-253-725-A Clip (clamp)
> ...


Awesome I appreciate it! Also any updates as far as having this pop up again at all?


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

So far so good! Put over 2000 miles and a plenty of hard pulls and not a single problem. Happy the vehicle is running right finally


----------



## bad_news (Oct 26, 2006)

Had this code pop up on my MKVII R with 4k miles. Long story short, I had the head replaced due to a money shift and now i"m getting this code 500 miles after having the car repaired. Dealer says it wont cover it under warranty because the over-rev code was recorded and submited to vw. Wonder if something didn't get installed correctly when the shop put the new head on.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

considering they already replaced the head because of the missed shift under warranty, why the hell would they not fix this issue. sounds like someone didn't reset the ecu or installed something wrong.


----------

